# The Screaming Rabbit  - Air Powered Bike



## MTGeorge (Oct 16, 2015)

Here is a little something I whipped up for the last build off over at RatRodBikes.com.   







  It did't get much love over there but the good folks over at Make Magazine "caught wind" of it and decided to do their own story about the bike complete with more pictures and a couple videos of it in action.    Here is a link  http://makezine.com/2015/09/22/airboat-motor-bike/


----------



## theterrym (Oct 16, 2015)

That is pretty cool!!


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 16, 2015)

*Primo !*


....... patric


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 16, 2015)

Cool idea!


----------



## theterrym (Oct 16, 2015)

I hope you don't have long hair!!


----------

